# DHCP Server unter FreeNAS starten



## Knogle (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community ,
Ich habe versucht nach einer Anleitung nen DHCP Server auf meinen FreeNAS NAS zu machen , jedoch kann ich nicht starten da dort dann folgendes kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe im FreeNAS Forum gefragt aber jedoch keine Antwort bekommen

Ich moechte unteranderem auch Hamachi drauf machen jedoch klappt das nach dieser Anleitung nicht:

Install and Configure Hamachi on FreeBSD | iceflatline


----------

